
Implementing mutations on a GraphQL server - nareshbhatia
https://medium.com/naresh-bhatia/graphql-concepts-i-wish-someone-explained-to-me-a-year-ago-572d47318e17
======
nareshbhatia
OK–more than half way through! In Part 4 of my GraphQL series, let's create
some authors out of thin air and publish a few books. Implementing mutations
on the server will help us with our whimsical mission.

I'll be releasing one part a day for the next week (in case you'd like some
holiday travel reading). Here's what you can look forward to.

Part 5: Mutations (client implementation)

Part 6: Subscriptions (server implementation)

Part 7: Subscriptions (client implementation)

Have you gotten stuck at any point so far? I would love to get your questions
and comments.

